# Who wins?



## skribs (Dec 3, 2013)

Q: Who wins when a grappler fights a striker?

A: Dana White.


----------



## Mauthos (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Takai (Dec 4, 2013)

Truly spoken.


----------

